# grout from tile backsplash to granite counter top?



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

One thing If the cabinets are existing and the slab is new you may want to mention to the home owner that the slab may settle in the up coming fall/winter seasonal shift (if you have one- In Omaha the seasons go from hot and humid spring/summer to Cold Dry fall winter and about 80% of these settle at least 1/16" during that first cycle.) So it is silicone or nothing untill the shift. It is one of the first things i xplain to my back splash customers.


----------

